# Got the ole' YM2000 home today



## Chris

Well, got the ole' YM 2000 home today with no incident. Really nice tractor I must say. Starts up instantly, sounds & runs super clean! Looking to put the ole' gal to work soon when I get time. It had just started raining & lightnin' hard, so I backed her off, and brought her into the storage barn & sealed the doors. It is always nice to have a clean, dry & safe place for your equipment. Gives me a good feeling to have it home.

Goin to pick up the tiller this weekend and then run it through her paces and report back! 

Thanks to everyone....seems like best $ I have spent in a long time. 

Andy


----------



## mark777

Congratulations Andy...I have a feeling you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Live Oak

What's this:question: :question: :question: No pictures :question: :question: :question:   Congrats on the new iron Andy.


----------



## Chris

Yeah, sorry it was coming down hard and was getting nervous. 
HAHA. Mark, questions...beat to death and back :

1. With the fields cut down to just a few inches, would the 2000 handle a 5' Howse BH to maintain? I want to get a 4' just for the heck of it, but since I actually own the 5', I was curious. 

2. Any chance this thing would run my Ford flail mower or is that just too much for something this small? My 8N use to run it OK believe it or not. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## mark777

1. Yes it should...We had this discussion on another board where a 5' worked well for several, but one person was having overheating problems.....Turns out his tractor was 50% blocked (Japanese Use Paddy Water to Fill Radiator), had it rod'ed out and went from 215° to 168° under load.

2. Will it even pick it up?? Not sure how much HP is recquired for the flail mower.

Mark


----------



## Chris

Well, getting something good to the "farm" after going through so darn much with the storm and still trying to get my place back in order, is a GOOD thing! Front lawn was killed due to debris and damage from severe drought and St Augustine decline. Need to replant whole lawn...thinking bermuda for lawn. St. Augustine would cost at least $10K to replant. Ridiculous when I have so much more to take care of. 

I digress.....Oh, joy --- Previous owner call me today and told me he had the original shop, parts and owner manuals for my tractor and I could come by and get em. That was a nice offer! 

1. I am looking for a good 4' BH, but I will have use my 5' for now.
I will report back. 

2. Think the flail is far too big...was told that probably need about 10HP per foot for flail.......

So, no go on the flaily...

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## DixieTom

Sounds like a deal. I know most shop, service & owner manual sets would put you back an easy $60-100 if not more. I seeded back with one property with Bermuda, and 2 other properties with Zoysia & carpetgrass. I must say the Bermuda was the easiest and cheapest, follwed by carpetgrass. If you have full sun and no salt water issues, then Bermuda is OK.

Sell that flail mower back to the local AG dept, you will never get to use it with your current iron.

-tom


----------



## Chris

One more question:
Do these Yanmars (Grey Market - Japanese versions) have any type of date/serial #s on them? All I could find was the engine part number on a decal 2TR20AX on it. (2 cylinder in-line diesel 
24HP) I couldn't find anything else to indicate serial #, perhaps that is not common or it could be elsewhere.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mark777

The Wheels. 

But that is not the most reliable as the wheels come off during containerization....and then reassembled during pick up....so If you were fortunate enough to get the same wheels reattached then there are 4 digit numbers stamped inside the rim. ie: 07-77 -or July of '77.

Absolutely nobody I know (in the U.S.) has any idea how to understand the casting #'s or i.d. plate and translate into manufactured date. I'm sure the sneaky buggers at Yanmar of Japan know.....


----------



## ktm rider

admin.


Congrats on the new 2000. I have a 2000BD and I use a Howse 5' BH about 3 times a year on 40+ acres. It handles it no problem. I would get an override PTO clutch though. I also use a Ber-Vac 64" snowblower. It also handles this no problem. 
BTW, is yours a 4wd?


----------



## mark777

Hey Andy,

Did you try out the Yanmar? If so, any comments - questions?

Don't hesitate to ask...'cause I've been making up the answers as I go along anyway.....


----------



## HarryG

A few pics of that Yanmar would be in order. 
Harry


----------



## Chris

I will try to get some pics today and posted up! 
I know, I know.....pics are so much nicer than words!

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I will try to get some pics today and posted up!
> I know, I know.....pics are so much nicer than words!
> 
> :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm *


Where's those pictures  ? We've been waiting on your equipment review too.

I'm thinking you broke it already...or too busy to use it....or too busy using it. 

Mark


----------



## Chris

Believe it or not, it was one of the first times I got out to use the little Yanmar in a while. I hooked up my 5' Howse BH on it and noticed right away that it was swaying right and left on turns right into the paddle wheel rear tires. 

Does it need additional sway bars other than the OEM ones with the chains? Ran it in H-2nd gear for tranny and position 1 for PTO. Assuming that was right, grass was pretty high at 3-4" but it performed OK. Did puff alot of black smoke under load at times, but not sure how these things usually perform in that situational load, grass height, bushhog size, etc....It did a fair job slightly better than my 8N in terms of cut, but seemed alot slower on the ground speed and the constant movement of the sway bars was a PITA. 

All in all, it started and ran perfectly every time, but just seemed a little undersized --- guessing this is normal? All comments, advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## mark777

The OEM sway chains are equipped with turnbuckle adjusters. Pull the clevis pin and a few turns on both side will eliminate the implement from hitting the rear tires.

Some smoking under load is normal...if you feel it's excessive then a good Cetane booster, like "Power Service" does wonders for conditioning the fuel system and freshening up stale diesel fuel.

Usually the light or undersized feeling transmitted to the operator is from lack of front weights. Plus the fact that your 8N weighs 2700+ lbs, which is a good 1050 lbs heavier than your YM2000 .

Mark


----------



## Chris

Thanks, Mark... I knew I could count on your answers! The PO welded a 4' section of rail track to the front "bumper", so it makes at least a decent "counter-weight", so it feels probably better than stock. (i guess) 

I will check the sway chains. I did notice the turnbuckle, just didn't know how to release it easily for modifying the length.

Q's: 
1. BTW, where can I get a replacement OEM seat for my tractor?
(Some yahoo decided to rig it with some 2x4 contraption underneath with wood screws and it is just a mess. Just want a decent seat to mount and use on it. Used is fine!!!!)

2. Where can I get replacement air filter & fan/alternator belt?
Do you know the model # and supplier? 

Thanks so much, Mark777..... You are a great guy. 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## mark777

Andy,

The OEM seats are 'pan seats' and are a little difficult to come by. They aren't that comfortable, subject to rust/rot so everyone I know just carries a universal style with hardware that adapts to your seat frame & slider. I wouldn't know where to find a used one...or if one that's used is worth having .

Model YM2000 (green) - 2TR20A

Try this gent - http://www.lmtcompany.com or email him at ([email protected]) as he seems to stock a great deal of parts and maintenance items that are equal to, and often less than just about everyone out there. Plus he reads and responds to his email LOL.


----------



## twentynine

Hey Andy

Just noticed this thread. 

Buying that YM 2000 is a good decision, if you remember I have one myself.

The BH question, I bought a used 4' Ford BH from a tractor dealer in Livingston on Hwy 190, name of the place was Hill's, don't know if he is still there or not. My YM will pull a 5' hog but it does give it a work out, a real work out if the grass is high.

The sway chains? Mine were frozen up like they had been soaked in salt water. I had to heat them with a torch and apply a liberal amount of penetrating oil and elbow grease to get'em freed up. But they work okay. I do find that when bush hogging in heavy briars, the vines and such will pull the clips right out.

Also for parts you might try.

http://www.hoyetractor.com/

I have had good luck with them.

29


----------



## Chris

Thanks, 29! I just ordered a V-belt, air filter and new seat from Hoye. Great people - very friendly, honest & know their stuff!

Yeah with all of that banging around, I lost the nut for 1 of the side supports on my bushhog. Great! 

In any case, thanks for the info --- I might have to move up in tractor size to make this work. hate to do it, but the bogging down and time I waste is just not worth it.
Great machine, but I have always had machines with limitations, think I need a used 50-60HP machine now. 

I don't know....the 5' is just too hard on the ole' greenie. 

Thanks again, 29! You going shrimping this season?


----------



## twentynine

I have purchased a few things from Hoye, they have always treated me right.

5' hog on that little tractor, maybe if you were just topping a pasture or something like that. I have a 4' hog that works pretty good on my YM. However in the late summer when the grass gets tuff it gives the tractor a work out. doesn't bo it but it sure makes it breath hard.

the way we use bush hogs, something is always going to bust or fall off. I am glad I can weld. Well, I can gorilla weld anyway.

Went bream fishing today got enough for supper and I was home for noon, before the storms came through.

I don't shrimp, but I use live shrimp for speck bait, so I am waiting on pins and neddles for the season to open.


----------

